# First Keeper Striper



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Fished in Long Branch this morning and my 12 year old grandson caught his first keeper striper. It was 29 1/2" and caught on a clam.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey congrats to the young pup


----------

